# Best lawn sprinkler



## WeedSlayer (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello all,
I do not have an irrigation system. I am going to reseed my whole front lawn 1,200 sqft. What is the best sprinkler I can purchase for this? My lawn is 51' long by 22' wife. Let me know what you think? 
Thanks


----------



## bourne (Jun 2, 2018)

My backyard is fairly similar in dimensions. I just use a oscillating sprinkler and it does a good job. Can get 1" of water within 1.5 hours or so.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If your handy and want to install a underground system later on I'd personally make pvc stands and use inground heads.

These heads are decent https://sprinklersupplystore.com/products/hunter-pgp-ultra-50-360-degree-no-cv?variant=43673481353&gclid=Cj0KCQjwtb_bBRCFARIsAO5fVvECvXYELIXjWAU-Mn-pK_Z-JFoesuW8azQ2B1qN02ZNRj4M7JosJkwaAujhEALw_wcB

But if you can figure out your water pressure and gpm that would be a good start.

Could use a 3 zone timer and run two heads per zone for 6 total.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I think you should invest in a timer and set it up to water multiple times a day....the biggest challenge when seeding is keeping the seeds moist. Something always comes up in life and gets in the way to keep up with the watering...The sprinkler you choose isnt as important.


----------

